# Pocket some grey rockets today......Doving



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

How was your opener ??..we went to Spring valley for a lotto hunt.....got a limit......it never seeks to amaze me how hard it can be to hit these little critters when they turn on the after burners and start their SKY DANCING stunts......very humbling.....good hunt we had a blast....pun intended.....lol.


----------

